# Cast netting for bait in FW?



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Just wondering what everyone's thoughts were about castnetting in FW? I spoke with the FWC via email and they said it was fine as long as it is only for non-game fish smaller than 8". 

However, any time I've pulled a net out I get all kinds of looks, questions, and have even had a cop stop and tell me that I couldn't do it. 

So what's the deal?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I think that is an old law. I remember it being illegal yrs back (at least I was told it was.) The rules now read that you can use a net as long as the mesh isnt larger than 1" stretched and you follow what was said above. Thats the way I understand it


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Never heard any laws against throwing a cast net, I use mine just about everytime I go out. I have a 12' mullet net and a 8' bait net. Sure will save you a lot of money not having to buy shrimp.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

*cast nets*

http://www.myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/regulations/taking-fish/


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

I get the same looks when fishing any of the local lakes. Even had some smart mouth teenager with daddy's boat shout at me and tell me he was gonna turn me in. I quickly invited him to motor over and we could call the FWC on my phone and I would also be glad to show him a copy of the regulations that I keep on my boat. He quickly motored away cussing like he was a big man but keeping it just low enough to show he was still a upset yet scared lil boy. I learned a long time ago to ALWAYS keep the most current regulation book nearby AND I also have the FWC number in my phone for any questions as well.



*Freshwater shrimp and golden shiners of any size, or other freshwater nongame fish, including catfish, less than 8-inches total length may be taken **for bait,* unless specifically prohibited, *by the following methods:*

*Cast nets having a stretched mesh size not greater than 1 inch in fresh waters of the state unless specifically prohibited.*

Minnow dip nets not more than 4 feet in diameter.

Minnow seines having a stretched mesh size not greater than 1 inch, a length not more than 20 feet, and a depth not more than 4 feet.

Minnow traps not more than 24 inches in length and 12 inches in diameter, with a funnel entrance not more than 1 inch in spread.

*Any game fish taken by these methods must be released immediately.
*
Taking of bait for the purpose of sale

*use of Fish for Bait*

Black bass, peacock bass or any part thereof may not be used as bait.

Live non-native fishes (including goldfish and carp) may not be used as bait, except for variable platys and fathead minnows.

*Whole pickerel or panfish (e.g., bluegill, redear sunfish, redbreast sunfish, spotted sunfish, flier, warmouth) or parts thereof may be used as bait for sportfishing by the angler who caught them. Whole pickerel or bream or parts thereof may not be used as bait for trotlines or bush hooks or any method other than by rod and reel or pole and line.*

Panfish less than 4 inches in total length raised by a licensed aquaculture facility may be purchased and used for bait.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice. Guess I need to get an actual book on paper to carry with me. Glad im not the only one that's run into this issue. 

Besides bait, when I do collecting, most of the species I'm after I can get with a dip net, but some of the killifish and shiners are way too fast, so I like keeping a net handy.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

jetajockey said:


> Nice. Guess I need to get an actual book on paper to carry with me. Glad im not the only one that's run into this issue.
> 
> Besides bait, when I do collecting, most of the species I'm after I can get with a dip net, but some of the killifish and shiners are way too fast, so I like keeping a net handy.


 Most tackle shops has the saltwater regs but for freshwater copy, usually find them sitting on the sports counter at walmart or take a quick trip to a tag office and they usually have them in a pamphlet bin somewhere near the door:thumbsup: They are valid july 01 to june 30, so come july you need to find the latest version in case of changes. www.myfwc.com is their site, so easy to look up regs and questions and find latest updates. great site


----------

